# Laptop Makes a Beeping sound when turned on



## zisthewiz (Jul 23, 2008)

everytime i turn on my laptop it makes a loud annoying beepig sound. i started about 2 months ago. and i have no idea why. it was fine before hand and now it just beeps untill i press enter.

my laptop is a toshiba satellite. and it windows xp. it freeks me out each time and i have no idea why that happens thanks


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The beeping will be a BIOS "message" of a fault, that can usually be determined by the exact beep sequence.

If you listen carefully, is there a sequence to the beeping (such as one long and 3 short beeps, repeating, or is it just continuous short beeps, long beeps or ???)


----------



## zisthewiz (Jul 23, 2008)

its short repeative beeps that dont stop till you press enter. then it works fine its just at the start up. im not sure why. thanks


----------



## zisthewiz (Jul 23, 2008)

well if anyone can help that would be great


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Do you have a power on password set on the laptop? If so, change it to nothing.

Other than that, contact Toshiba.

Courtney


----------



## zisthewiz (Jul 23, 2008)

no i dont they dont know how to help me either lol. i called and did a scan disk and nothing thats what they told me to do. i mean i have no idea why it does that sound it just started outta the blue. i was doing what i normally do. and i turn it off and then when i went to turn it on again the next day it just started to beep and it been like for like 2 to 3 months now.


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

Do you know the BIOS vendor?

Additional ( Sort of depends on the vendor as well)


----------



## zisthewiz (Jul 23, 2008)

i have no idea what bios is and i dont get any messages just the sounds when it turns on.


----------



## EvilAzza (Jan 19, 2008)

how much ram does it have, have you noticed the ram amount decrease?


----------



## zisthewiz (Jul 23, 2008)

um how do i know how much ram it has? sorry im not to computer savy


----------



## zisthewiz (Jul 23, 2008)

well it says it has 448 ram but i dont know how to even check for less or anything of that nature. lol.


----------



## EvilAzza (Jan 19, 2008)

hmm, just considering most beeps i've ever got were memory related, but the pc still runs fine doesnt it?


----------



## zisthewiz (Jul 23, 2008)

well it some degree. it does freeze from time to time and i have to restart it. i mean i suppose thats normal? i have no idea lol


----------



## EvilAzza (Jan 19, 2008)

it shouldnt but a lot of pc's do  depends what 'time to time' is like once a day or..


----------



## zisthewiz (Jul 23, 2008)

well sometimes it happens like while im using it within 2 hours about 2 to 3 times and sometimes it might not happen at all but once or none at all.

but it worries me when i hear it. it doesnt stop till i press enter and i wonder if its something more.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

If you will go to www.belarc.com and download it and run it (free) it will tell you everything on your computer, including model numbers/key licenses etc. That should tell you how much ram etc is on your computer. I print that off then if I have trouble with my computer, I have a hard copy of everything on it.
Do you have a firewall, anti virus, spyware program running on your computer?
vicks


----------



## zisthewiz (Jul 23, 2008)

yes i do. i have avg, aol spyware and the firewall protection is always on.

and what is belrac? couldnt i just look up that info on my own comp? i mean im just asking no idea lol.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Like I said above, Belarc is a small free program that will tell you everything on your computer, hardware and software....
for hardware you could find it all in device manager. In XP go to start>control panel>select system>hardware>device manager. As long as everything is working ok there will be NO yellow exclamation marks anywhere. if there are that particular item is not working properly..
hope this information is helping you and not confusing you.
vicks


----------



## zisthewiz (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks ill look into that. and see what i can find and if anything ill let you know. i understand what you mean. i just have to find it and do it now.


----------



## MaeBrogan (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi, um, I have just signed up to tell you the answer to your problems (probably) Okay, so mine did the exact same about 40 continuous beeps just before the 'starting windows' page comes up, I can't press enter though , you know that method that parents have, and when it works they're like 'I told you so', the one where you turn everything off, leave it for 5 minutes and turn it on again, well I tried that  I took out the battery (the huge thing in the back of the laptop that you had to clip in to it when you first got it) anyways, I waited 5 minutes and put it back in, turned it on and it was fine! Hope this Really long reply helped


----------

